# Cutting a hole for returns and drains



## KennyG (Jan 5, 2011)

Does anyone have a favorite tool for cutting holes in porcelain tile for fittings?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You are required to post an introduction in the intro section. Oh, by the way, I like your music.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hammer and chisel. 

I second that on the music....no I don't really.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Sawzall. 

And you should get a haircut, and get rid of the perm.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I love your music when I'm wearing ear plugs 
I like Ice picks :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

KennyG said:


> Does anyone have a favorite tool for cutting holes in porcelain tile for fittings?


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

c'mon Rick, everybody's heard of kennyg....kinda like micheal bolton, but with a flute...saxophone, whatever....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> c'mon Rick, everybody's heard of kennyg....kinda like micheal bolton, but with a flute...saxophone, whatever....


That just made my day!


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i ****ing hate Kenny G the artist, but ya, use a big ole hammer on the tile :thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Well he is purty enough, but I am going to lock him down until his next performance.


----------

